# heaviest pellet in .22



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

i allready have the velocity just not enough punch


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Beeman Crow Magnums are the heaviest I know of...


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

i also saw these http://www.airgunexpress.com/Accessorie ... 8-7500.htm any thoughts?[/url]


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I wouldn't use those unless you had an extremely powerful airgun, like a precharged pneumatic. If you use those with a normal air rifle, you'll get a sharp drop in your trajectory...


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

dont worry about the wieght go for expansion like gamo domes and hollow points


----------

